# DA Trigger Pull on P6



## Roshi (Feb 11, 2008)

Any easy way to reduce the DA trigger pull on a P6?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

He's semi-retired now, but I think Teddy Jacobson still does basic trigger work. He has a good reputation for SIG work. www.actionsbyt.com

Not sure if that qualifies as "easy," but at least you'll know the gun will still go bang when the action work is done. :mrgreen:

SIG DA trigger are usually smooth but heavy.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

a # 19 wolf mainspring will bring your DA trigger pull down to about 8lbs and still give you definte primer ignition every time I did it to mine got my info from guys in sig forum you can also get a short trigger from customcreationz if you have a small hand which also helps a little took me about 10 minutes to put in a new hammer spring/mainspring samething, can get them from midway about 6 dollars


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

what he said /\


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Adding the factory short trigger reduces the reach and makes it easier to pull as well.


----------



## 9mmsig (Apr 6, 2010)

*p6*

get wolf spring kit


----------



## Mavis (Oct 14, 2013)

Use the springs from a P225. Check Top Gun Supply.


----------

